# Mariusz Pudzianowski's Sample Training Cycle



## samurai691436114498

Mariusz Pudzianowski's Sample Training Cycle

Mariusz trains twice a day, five days a week. Below you'll find a sample workout routine as well as the loads used for various exercises.

Python's Training

Monday

Morning Gym Session (9.00)

Back Squat

Warm-up: 8 sets, pyramiding from 60 to 160kg

Work sets: pyramiding from 160 to 280kg, reps going from 6 down to 2

Mariusz performs his squats olympic-style, he uses knee wraps and a belt.

Leg Curl (for hamstrings)

6 sets of 20 reps

Leg Extension (for quads)

6 sets of 20 reps

Pull Up

6 sets of 15 reps

Chin Up

6 sets of 10 reps

Behind-the-neck Pulldowns

4 sets of 15 reps

Barbell Rows

4 sets of 15 reps

Abs: 6 sets of 30 reps

exercises used (haging leg raise, bends, various)

Afternoon Event Training (19.00) with Strongman Equipment

Sandbag Carry (130kg on back)

3 times 170 meters

Conan's Wheel - 290kg

3 times 2.5 revolutions

Tire Flip

3 sets of 10 flips

Tuesday

Morning Gym Session (9.00)

Front Squats

work up to 250

Calf Work

6 sets of 15 reps

Standing Military Press

Warm-up sets - 7 sets of 60 to 100kg

Work sets - 6 sets pyramiding up from 110, 120, 130, 140kg for 5-4 reps

Deadlifts

Warm-up sets - 6 with 200kg

Work sets - work up to 300kg

Good Mornings

8 sets with 100kg

Afternoon Session (19.00)

Bushman's Walk

300 kg 3 x 15 meters

Presses with Machine Used in Competition

3 sets of 10 reps with 120kg

Parallel Crucifix

Hold 40kg weights for 30 seconds

Wednesday

Morning Gym Session (9.00)

Bench Press

Warm-up sets - work up to 180kg in 8 sets

Work sets - work up from 150kg to 220kg, going from 8 down to 2 reps

Barbell Extensions: work up to 80kg

Standing French Press

Afternoon (19.00)

Same as Monday plus powerstairs and so called parallel stairs

These are just excerpts of Mariusz's training program. Each of his training sessions is precluded by 15-min of skipping rope (of course, he used to be a boxer). He finishes every workout with abdominal work. On top of all this, there is twice-a-week karate practice and recovery work which includes swimming. (...). You can also find Mariusz doing his medium-distance runs.


----------



## Tuna_boi

Holy crap thats hard core. WTf is the bushman walk ..


----------



## OGX

****ing hell man! no wonder hes so riped! surely he only starts this routine a few weeks before the comps just like boxers train before fights!


----------



## hackskii

WOW!


----------



## Cookie

Well thats what I call "VOLUME" us Polish Guys sure do like our Volume training:lift:


----------



## shovel man

wonder what his roid stack looks like & if hel ever turn to bb in the future


----------



## Timmy Smooth

"Conan's Wheel"? What, like outta Conan the Barbarian? Pushing a big f*ck-off mill or something? Wild! Don't tend to get many of them in your average Fitness First!


----------



## samurai691436114498

Timmy Smooth said:


> "Conan's Wheel"? What, like outta Conan the Barbarian? Pushing a big f*ck-off mill or something? Wild! Don't tend to get many of them in your average Fitness First!


In the really old ones you do


----------



## particleastro

100kg good mornings. Wow. thats imense.


----------



## R1 Mad

Bushman's Walk (Yoke) - Given the signal I lift a barbell that has attached to it two crates, one on each side. I then walk with the bar on my back for the given distance.


----------



## winger

OGX said:


> ****ing hell man! no wonder hes so riped! surely he only starts this routine a few weeks before the comps just like boxers train before fights!


I thought the same thing. I doubt he trains like that year round, unless he is on gear year round.


----------



## big

winger said:


> I thought the same thing. I doubt he trains like that year round, unless he is on gear year round.


He is on test, GH and slin year round in very high doses.

You don't look like that by cycling!


----------



## winger

big said:


> He is on test, GH and slin year round in very high doses.
> 
> You don't look like that by cycling!


No wonder he looks so good.


----------

